# Mid Provo



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Fished the Middle Provo yesterday just above Deer Creek. Caught quite a few on pink sow bugs and pheasant tails. A couple of browns were a little nicer, between 17" and 18", but most were between 10" and 14". 

I had a couple of guys with me that haven't fly fished much and I was trying to help them out. Neither of them got a fish, though they both had a couple of hook-ups. Not sure how to help guys like this. If I stay with them and coach them, I worry they'll feel smothered. If I leave them alone, I worried they'll get frustrated. So I try to balance it, but feel like there has to be a better way. Thoughts?

I know someone will try an call B.S. on this, but yesterday I did see two adult salmonflies in a back-eddy... 

No pics, my batteries were dead from Monday's outing and I didn't realize it...yes, I know, "convenient".


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

I think people who are really new to fly-fishing want any instruction they can get. I think the feeling of frustration is much worse to a beginner than someone helping too much. Fly fishing is one of these things that seems much more complicated to a beginner than it really is. The basics anyway. 

Salmonflies??? BS!!!! Just kidding. 

later


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Edit: Skwala stoneflies.

My bad.


----------

